# Home Folder - Active Directory



## matthewwilson (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello,

I have a domain with about 150 users, been running fine for years but recently (although no changes have occured to the DC, windows 2000 server) home folders for a couple of users keep mapping to the wrong location.

Instead of going to \\servername\users\username it sometimes falls back to \\servername\users\ which then causes an access denied (as it should).
The users account on AD is setup to look at the correct location and the permissions on the folders are correct. The only way around the problem at the moment is to disconnect the drive, log off and log back on which in turn maps the home folder correctly but the next day or two it falls back to the wrong folder again.

Extra info: The drive letter isnt being used by a usb device, we do have a log on script that maps some network locations but nothing in the script refers to this mapping, this keeps happening to the same users at the moment and they're running XP.
:4-dontkno


----------



## baker421 (Jan 3, 2007)

Matthew, I dunno.

Are you saying that it's only happening to some users and not to others, and it's the same users every time and all at the same time?

If so, is there any commonality among that select group? Are they in the same group for permissions, or on the same subnet, or accessing through a unique device or location or?? Anything??

Have you looked at the logs on the clients and the server when this happens?

Dunno?

JB


----------



## matthewwilson (Mar 15, 2007)

It happens to the same 2 users, on the same subnet, they are in the same security group but so are another 50 people that don't have this problem, connected to the same switch but it does not always at the same time.

Nothing in event viewer, i mean the H drive maps but to the wrong location. its not going down to the users folder. See the previous post for an example.

Its a toughy i know.


----------



## baker421 (Jan 3, 2007)

Family emergency, I have to be gone for about 2 weeks. See you around the end of March.

JB


----------

